# Sulcata egg looks like a chicken egg



## Lancecham (Jul 31, 2012)

One of my female sulcatas laid a clutch of eggs a few days ago. They all look normal except for one "chicken-like" looking eggs.
I thought it was a little unusual as I have never had it happen before.


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 31, 2012)

Yeah I had one of these this year too. I also have a leopard egg thats like that too. Very cool stuff!!


----------



## Julius25 (Jul 31, 2012)

Maybe you gonna have a sulcata with feather


----------



## Lancecham (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, hopefully I won't have a sulcken(sulcata/chicken) baby. 
But I will wonder if the baby will have a normal shape or will it be a more elongated shell. 
I guess time will tell.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah my sulcata laid a couple like that and so has my leopard.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 2, 2012)

If you have chickens you should trick your friends/family and put a hatching chicken egg in there and say: my Sulcata laid a chicken egg!!!!!


----------

